# Ecran Blanc! Help!



## nenon (20 Novembre 2008)

Dis donc, depuis toute à l'heure, mon ipod classic 80 Go de 6ème génération n'affiche plus qu'un écran blanc, itunes ne le reconnait plus et impossible donc de naviguer dedans. 
Quelqu'un sait-il ce qu'il se passe, j'arrive pas à le croire, j'en ai toujours pris soin, il est dans un étui de protection et il n'est pas très vieux qui plus est... je suis perplexe les gars


----------



## MaToNu (20 Novembre 2008)

Ben essaye déjà de faire le machin du "hold - déhold suivit du clique du bouton central en même temps que le bouton menu pendant 5 secondes". Si ça marche pas, connecte le sur ton ordi, et regarde si ton ordi le reconnait, pour ça tu dois faire démarrer, clique droit sur poste de travail, propriété, matériel, gestionnaire de périphérique, et là tu regardes si il le reconnait. SI il le reconnait, tu cliques sur pilote, tu fais "mise à jours du pilote" et tu suis la marche à suivre, et après ça devrait aller.
Si t'as encore des problèmes dis moi tout !


----------



## nenon (20 Novembre 2008)

Je suis en train de le laisse se décharger parce que le truc du Hold + menu fonctionne mais il toujours avec écran blanc... comme si l'écran était mort, je sais pas ce qui se passe. Et non, rien à faire sur itunes, il ne le reconnait plus, je suis Mac donc les clics droits dans le poste de travail, je ne les connais plus 
Bon ça m'inquiète, il peut pas être mort qd même, je m'en servais ce matin même... et puis je sais pas combien de temps ça prend la décharge


----------



## nenon (20 Novembre 2008)

Je suis en train de le laisser se décharger parce que le truc du Hold + menu fonctionne mais toujours avec écran blanc... comme si l'écran était mort, je sais pas ce qui se passe. Et non, rien à faire sur itunes, il ne le reconnait plus, je suis Mac donc les clics droits dans le poste de travail, je ne les connais plus 
Bon ça m'inquiète, il peut pas être mort qd même, je m'en servais ce matin même... et puis je sais pas combien de temps ça prend la décharge


----------



## sugarbags (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

faire un reset, appuyer simultanément sur les boutons Menu et Sélection (le bouton se trouvant au centre de la molette) jusqu'à l'affichage d'une pomme à l'écran.
Tes données ne seront pas effacées 
ça déja fonctionner pour l'ipod bloquer d'un ami !?

A+


----------



## nenon (20 Novembre 2008)

oui le reset fonctionne mais la pomme n'apparait pas, il reboot sur ecran blan


----------



## MaToNu (20 Novembre 2008)

Hm, si tu es sur mac je ne pense pas pouvoir t'aider mon cher...
*Pense*
Va un peu dans le support technique mac de ton ordinateur, et tape " gestionnaire de périphérique", dans la recherche. Dis moi si c'est concluant !


----------



## nenon (24 Novembre 2008)

Bon, l'iPod va aller en SAV puisqu'il est encore sous garantie...Par ailleurs, très bien le service d'assistance par tel d'Apple... Je n'étais habitué qu'à celui de Orange jusqu'a maintenant et ça fait du bien d'avoir des gens qui savent de quoi ils parlent et quand ça débouche sur des actions...


----------

